# childrens play area , back garden project



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Take one neglected far corner of a back garden, which is dominated by a huge tree









Pay a tree surgeon to do their thing, amazing the skill some of these guys have









The finished result, glad to see the tree go, but still lots of work left









So new fence panels go in, get stained. Had new double glazing fitted today so spent the day putting in fence posts to fence the area off









Hoping to finish off the fence tomorrow. 
Plans for the area:
A homemade playhouse/toy storage area, made to fit the odd shape of the back of the garden, and hover over/cover up the tree stump. Take up the turf and put bark chippings down and whatever else takes my fancy


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey you have been busy:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"......put bark chippings down and whatever else takes my fancy......"

What about rubber crumbs where the children will be playing [i.e. falling over :lol:] ?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

You should have built a tree house in that old tree, it looked like it had lots of branches well placed to give good support.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

m4rkymark said:


> You should have built a tree house in that old tree, it looked like it had lots of branches well placed to give good support.


I'd have loved too, if it had loads of space around it. But the truth is, it was getting a bit out of control for a back garden tree in a residential area. It had 6 trunks, which spilled out past various fences, I'd trimmed bits back before which were trying to occupy other peoples gardens. But the way it grew back was unreal. Trim it and it would grow new shoots which quickly turn into branches, then thick branches..... It just had to go. It should have gone years ago for various reasons. Much prefer a light airy garden to one with trees blocking out light and hanging over you


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We used playbark (not bark chippings, playbark is different).

Really happy with it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361630


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Abandoned the playhouse idea as I'm not sure how long the novelty would last, before the kids lost interest in it. Plus without all the hastle of insulation, at this place in the garden it would be like an oven on a sunny day.

So, I designed and built this pergola. The idea is, that it gives them shade to play with outdoor toys. At midday the pergola shades the area below, this picture was took on an evening - by then the shade moves over a bit, but the suns weaker then anyway so it doesnt matter. 
When the kids are older, it'll still be nice to have a pergola in the garden, it doesn't have to be them using it.




























Need to dig out and level the ground better sometime, then probably put gravel down. Plus stain the little fence in front of the pergola.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

cracking work mate


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice work there mate. its nice to see a garden transformed. I will be starting our decking project next week and I`ll be getting the pics up of my progress too :thumb:


----------

